# For Crochetters and Knitters



## Arimara (Apr 20, 2020)

Is Susan Bates a decent company? I have a 4.50mm hook that is just awful. I forgot how long I had this hook but regret that I own it. Sorry I only have one shot of this thing now.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 20, 2020)

I prefer Clover hooks, especially the new soft handle one's. They do come as individual sizes. I find they are easy for my arthritic hands since the handle is a little thicker and soft. Also for me, the shank is a perfect size, and smooth. I have many many different crochet hooks and brands, these are by far my favorite. Too many to count.   

https://www.amazon.com/Clover-3672-Amour-Crochet-sizes/dp/B00B2CCA6W/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3TK8KCA4IM3P0&dchild=1&keywords=clover+amour+crochet+hooks&qid=1587403120&s=arts-crafts&sprefix=clover+amour,arts-crafts,237&sr=1-3


----------



## Misschief (Apr 20, 2020)

I have quite a few of the Susan Bates and I've been satisfied with them. I've been knitting and crocheting since I was a kid, and like cmzaha, I have a lot of hooks and needles. What are you dissatisfied with?


----------



## Arimara (Apr 20, 2020)

@Misschief It's so sharp. on the edges under the hook. It snags a lot too. To be fair, I've had this hook for a long while but I can't remember when I bought it. it was to replace A hook I can't find. @cmzaha I do need another set to practice. I don't know if I have arthritis or worse.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 20, 2020)

I have tried the generic ones that look like the clover and they either tend to fall apart at the join between the shaft and soft handle and tend to be rough and snag, which is not a problem I have had with the clover. My other choice is the Clover with the tan handle but they are a hard handle hook but a very smooth shaft that does not snag and smooth hook. I also have crocheted since a kid but I am now old with old hands and I crochet a lot these days. Or I should say I hope I will be again if my market re-opens.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 20, 2020)

Arimara said:


> @Misschief It's so sharp. on the edges under the hook. It snags a lot too. To be fair, I've had this hook for a long while but I can't remember when I bought it. it was to replace A hook I can't find. @cmzaha I do need another set to practice. I don't know if I have arthritis or worse.


In that case, yes, I would replace it. You probably got one that managed to get through quality control. I have a full set of the Susan Bates hooks and have been very happy with it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 20, 2020)

I use Clover Amour hooks and love 'em. They're the ones with soft plastic handles in bright colors. 

Carolyn's tan hooks are probably Clover's Soft Touch, and they look to be very nice too.

I have a few Susan Bates, but I can't use them for long without getting pins and needles in my wrist and fingers. They're aluminum which is easy to sand. It would be easy to soften those sharp edges with a bit of fine sandpaper.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 20, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I use Clover Amour hooks and love 'em. They're the ones with soft plastic handles in bright colors.
> 
> Carolyn's tan hooks are probably Clover's Soft Touch, and they look to be very nice too.
> 
> I have a few Susan Bates, but I can't use them for long without getting pins and needles in my wrist and fingers. They're aluminum which is easy to sand. It would be easy to soften those sharp edges with a bit of fine sandpaper.


I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 20, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I use Clover Amour hooks and love 'em. They're the ones with soft plastic handles in bright colors.
> 
> Carolyn's tan hooks are probably Clover's Soft Touch, and they look to be very nice too.
> 
> I have a few Susan Bates, but I can't use them for long without getting pins and needles in my wrist and fingers. They're aluminum which is easy to sand. It would be easy to soften those sharp edges with a bit of fine sandpaper.


You are correct DeeAnna, the tan are Clover's Soft Touch which came out before the current bright colored ones came out. The tan Soft Touch never came out as a full set which always irritated me. I probably have at least 1 of every brand hook made including wood hooks. For N and up hooks I do like some of the upper priced wood hooks.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2020)

I use these with the handles, as I found I don't get the aches in fingers and arm. I use to use the ones without handles but since buying the handle ones late last year I prefer those. I don't think these are branded, just look for them on aliexpress. I bought these in Australia, but definitely from China, like most things. I compared them to the clover brand, a lady had in my crochet group and they are exactly the same, probably out of the same factory. Not these, but dh sanded one of my others with a rough edge and is nice and smooth now. He used micromesh for sanding.


----------



## newlife (Apr 21, 2020)

I have always used Bates hooks until the Clover hooks came along. Never had a problem but the Bates were bought in the early 80’s so the quality may have been better. Clover are my go to hooks now. So much easier on the hands!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for the input, all. I have to wait for what I bought from Wish to arrive (I bought this before I made this post) so here's hoping it's not a waste of $5-7 dollars +shipping. I'd have to check to see if my mom happened to have kept any sandpaper though. I doubt it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 22, 2020)

If you don't have sand paper, maybe could you use a nail file?


----------



## Susie (Apr 24, 2020)

I am another happy Clover hooks user.  I've had arthritis in my hands since I was 38.  So, I have been through lots of hooks trying to find comfortable ones.  Clover is my favorite.  I have been doing an extended Spring Cleaning since we've been on Stay-at-Home orders, and I have found a bunch of old hooks that I need to donate somewhere.  I was thinking of donating the soft hooks to the local retirement home, and the metal hooks to the local Girl Scout chapter.  They were asking for people who know crafts to come teach them (before the C-virus), so they would probably appreciate free gear.  Either way, I hope to send all of them to where they can do some good.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 24, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> If you don't have sand paper, maybe could you use a nail file?


Totally didn't think of that and I have several of those, not that I use them.


----------

